# Vittles Vault



## Chad (Feb 3, 2011)

Is anyone else using these for dry storage?









I have been buying them a few at a time, using them for rice/beans things of that nature. 

So far I love them, air tight, light resistant, food grade, gamma lid. True they are not super cheap, but I have been getting them shipped to my door for $80 a pair. I buy a pair every pay period.

Any feedback from others?? Thoughts? 

Also, they sell several sizes, I use a smaller version as well.


----------



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

I like the look of them, but they have a few shortfalls in my opinion.

1. pricey
2. no handle, so moving around is hassle

For $80 I can buy a 5 gallon food grade bucket, gamma lid, mylar bag(s) and it with beans or grain and order pizza for dinner.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

My neighbors use a pair of them for their dry dog food storage. 

But I do not believe that they paid $80.00 for their pair of them, when they had bought them locally at Costco/ or was it at Ace Hardware...

As sandc posted, $80.00 dollars would buy you a new two brand new 5 gallon buckets, a pair of gamma seals, mylar bags, and the dry good items to fill the buckets!


----------



## Chad (Feb 3, 2011)

Nope, these each hold over 100 lbs of rice/beans. 

The shortfalls you mentioned

1. Pricey, maybe but you get what you pay for and these hold WAY more than a 5 gallon bucket. Each one of these will hold 4 or more 5 gallon buckets worth of dry goods, In my opinion that makes them actually more affordable. 

2. They do have "handles" I move them around quite easily.

Furthermore, as they are stack-able and you are able to ACCESS them when stacked, not sure why you would need to move them around very much.


Raidofish, if they got the 60lb version (mind you thats what they are rated at, I have 100 lbs of rice and beans in mine) for less than $80 delivered, I would love to get more info.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

I use mine for dry dog fod and another for dry cat food. Paid $20 each for mine on sale at petsmart. They last forever. My cat food container is now 12 years old but it doesn't show it.


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

Petco has 2 60lb containers on sale for $80+ with free shipping with coupon code provided...

Kitty


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Don't stack them unless the top one is nearly empty. 
We got ours years ago on sale and use them for animal feed. 
They can't possibly be air and water tight. I've opened one after not using it for a year and found spiders living in it. They do keep the mice out though. We got Mom one for Christmas and she uses it for dog food.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Chad said:


> Is anyone else using these for dry storage?
> [ True they are not super cheap, but I have been getting them shipped to my door for $80 a pair. I buy a pair every pay period.
> 
> Any feedback from others?? Thoughts?


There is no way I would spend $40 when a bucket bought for a couple of dollars at the local deli works just the same. No way in the world I would waste money like that.


----------



## Chad (Feb 3, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> Don't stack them unless the top one is nearly empty.
> We got ours years ago on sale and use them for animal feed.
> They can't possibly be air and water tight. I've opened one after not using it for a year and found spiders living in it. They do keep the mice out though. We got Mom one for Christmas and she uses it for dog food.


I have them stacked with 100lbs of rice on top of 100 lbs of beans, no issues at all. I have sugar stored in a smaller one of mine and flour in a larger one, no ants, no moisture, no problems for well over a year. And that is with regular usage.

No clue about yours that you got "years ago" but mine came with high quality Gamma lids that are as good or better than anything I've seen for buckets.

I'm not knocking buckets at all, and in fact use them for my long term storage. However I have found that these are really fantastic for storing large amounts of dry goods that you use regularly. They look decent, not like a stack of 5 gallon buckets in the pantry and I love having access to the product without having to unstack several buckets.



mekasmom said:


> There is no way I would spend $40 when a bucket bought for a couple of dollars at the local deli works just the same. No way in the world I would waste money like that.


Again, I think your math is flawed. These hold 4x what a bucket will. So say you spend 2 bucks on each bucket, thats 8 bucks, then you spend say 4 or more bucks each on a gamma lid, so now your at 24 bucks in the buckets alone. Which if you are going to actually use what you store you have to stack and unstack constantly. Certainly not every one has access to 2 dollar buckets. So what if you're paying 4 bucks each for a food grade bucket and 4 bucks for a gamma lid. Now you're at 32 bucks and still have an inferior product in my opinion. 

I already said they are not the cheapest option, but to call it wasting money, I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Mine do have the Gamma lids and are the Vittles Vault brand. I have 3 different sizes, the 30 pound, 50 pound and the stackables. The one that kind of collapsed was one of the stackables but I had the 30 pounder setting on it. Since then I've been afraid to put a full stackable on top of another stackable. 

I did just open one of the 50 pounders and there were no bugs in it. I did find that it was most of the way full of oats! Whoohoo! I forgot about them and was trying to figure out how I was going to afford a bag.

Admittedly I didn't check to see if the afore mentioned spider was alive or dead. I just reacted. SPIDER AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! Toss!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Just wanted to add that I don't think they are a waste of money. How many buckets would it take to hold 50 pounds of rabbit feed or grain? How long would it take to fill those buckets? How much more room do they take than 1 vault? And my big problem would be, how much feed or grain would I spill on the floor while trying to fill several buckets (which don't have gamma lids)?


----------



## Chad (Feb 3, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> Mine do have the Gamma lids and are the Vittles Vault brand. I have 3 different sizes, the 30 pound, 50 pound and the stackables. The one that kind of collapsed was one of the stackables but I had the 30 pounder setting on it. Since then I've been afraid to put a full stackable on top of another stackable.
> 
> I did just open one of the 50 pounders and there were no bugs in it. I did find that it was most of the way full of oats! Whoohoo! I forgot about them and was trying to figure out how I was going to afford a bag.
> 
> Admittedly I didn't check to see if the afore mentioned spider was alive or dead. I just reacted. SPIDER AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! Toss!


Funny you mention you stacked a 30lb one on the other which caused a failure. I did the exact same thing with one I use for sugar (actually 50lbs of sugar however). Admittedly, I basically dropped the sugar on top of the stackable and yes, it sort of collapsed it where I had set it down. However every time I have stacked the big ones correctly, no issues at all. And like I said I put WAY more than 60lbs in them.

I know they are not the cheapest route, but I really do like them for my in pantry bulk dry storage. I have 8 large ones and I think somewhere in the range of 20 smaller ones. I want just a couple more then I think I will have what I need.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

It would be most helpful Chad if instead of linking a picture that is small and doesn't give details but instead link a URL to the specific item so anyone who was interested could make an informed decision. My local Wallyworld sells food grade 5 gallon buskets form the deli department for $1. each..that includes a lid....
You say yours hold more that a 5 gallon bucket but at $40? I could buy 40 5 gallon buckets.

Is this the item you are discussing?

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=001qTqvIBeH_sQK2iOi8BA&ved=0CHcQ8gIwAA ?


----------



## Chad (Feb 3, 2011)

sure, thats a good point

Petco

I have been ordering the double 60lb ers.

Like I said, no arguing that you can find buckets cheaper. Do the buckets from Wally World come with Gamma lids or just lids? I know here where I live they do not offer them. Lowes is the best place to get food grade buckets, then you still have to get Gamma lids, IF and I say IF you are going to open them to use on a regular basis.

As I said, I too use buckets for long term storage, and to refill these. I was just trying to share something that I have found very useful and a quality product.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Chad said:


> Nope, these each hold over 100 lbs of rice/beans.
> 
> The shortfalls you mentioned
> 
> ...


Well I was up at the neighbor's a bit ago feeding the thundering herd. 
They have the ones listed for --> #60 pounds of dog food/ #70 pounds of cat food/ #90 pounds of bird seed/ #70 pounds of horse treats size of containers. I read that much on the sticker placed on the side of the top container.

I haven't asked them about the price, but I seem to recall a pair for much less than $80.00 dollars. I will try to ask them sometime this weekend, as to the prices and where they got them.

The handles are grooves along the sides near the top, and for someone with weak fingers that would not work so well for such a heavy load. As compared to a bucket or molded external type handle..


----------

